

Has blogger vs PR gone too far? - zacharye
http://theoutsidr.com/?p=61

======
iigs
Note: I use the first person in this comment but I'm not related to any of
this tomfoolery.

The tone of this article is incredible. The quoted "stock answer" for how
bloggers want to be approached is there for a reason -- people don't want to
get bombarded with semi-spam about stuff they don't care about -- particularly
if the sender is expecting the recipient to be a patsy to spam their
readership with buzz about something they don't care about.

 _Newsflash: The internet is big. You, blogger, are not the center of it._

I'm close enough to the center of it you wanted _your_ billboard on _my_
property.

 _You might be a big shot in your circle; hell, you might even deserve to be a
big shot as Pulver does but you’re not the only game in town._

Uhh, cool. I was doing great before you sent me the email? I'm doing better
now that my readers see that I don't suck up every piece of PR BS that is
spoon fed to me?

 _PR is a business. Do you think every firm out there has the time and
resources to go around building relationships with every blogger they might
want to pitch down the road?_

That sounds like your problem, not mine. You don't have to buy me a plane
ticket to invite me over to play XBox 360 with your kids one night a week.
These "relationships" are pretty informal and inexpensive to maintain, and
you'll learn a lot about the people you're asking to do your bidding by
talking to them first. You might find out they're a prick and you don't want
to send your stuff to them at all because it will end up like this.

 _And throwing the word “embargo” into an email pitch, while clearly
ineffective with regards to Mr. Pulver, is an attempt to generate some
excitement._

Cool. You should see some of the words that people put in emails to get me
excited about replica watches or prescription drugs. They're a _lot_ more
interesting than words like these that can be said on national TV.

Sorry your job is getting harder but don't come looking to us to fix it for
you. The whole reason people look to bloggers for reliable information is
because the individual blogger puts their reputation on the line with every
post or comment. Pulver just upped his reputation by proving that he receives
crap like this and he's not swayed by it.

I feel bad for the medium and big name people because of the amount of this
garbage they must get on a daily basis, and I can't say I wouldn't do the
exact same thing (or worse) in the same circumstances.

